# Paul Daley criticizes MVP's Opponent Selection



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

'This is ridiculous': Paul Daley rips Michael Page's matchmaking after Bellator Europe 6 win


Paul Daley is back on the idea of a rematch with Michael Page.




mmajunkie.usatoday.com


----------

